# Starting to come together



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

As I'm moving in this Saturday; I'll have to unpack and decorate at the same time. People don’t seem to get the RSVP, even if I didn't put in an address (it's out on FB, don’t want another 'Haren'). So I expect I'll need someone to answer a million pm's on the night of the 27th, eighter giving the location, or telling people we've reached max. invited: 187, room for: 35, max, max, overdrive XDXDXD
I'll mainly be a crypt in the attic, the Black Widow's nest and a Wiccan-Alchemist living room. Got everything sorted, except for a coffin, but a friend of mine is working on that..
The theme is Your Hallowe'en Alter Ego, so everyone is showing up differently, trying to decorate with some variety, so it'll match their costumes.
Still trying to find some entertainment ideas, they can't be lame, since a lot of big names form the metal industry will be here. I've decided, since the theme is alter ego, I'll put my 'real self' in a coffin, as if taken over. I'd like to do something with that for the guests too: making them kill their true selves or something, maybe with a mirror, or tempt your fate game.. Would be nice. XD
I’ll need them to walk around too, since there are too many people to fit in one room… So I should come up with a different room for food and for dancing or something.. Haven’t figured that out just yet.


----------

